# my starting five? a lil trade guys from indian to ny



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Hey wassup i am a knicks fan i would i like to start off by saying this trade will reallly help both teams no lie it would more help the knicks


My starting five knicks 


my starting five 

PG-Jamaal tinsley 
SG-allan houston 
SF-Reggie miller 
PF-Drew Gooden 
C-Tim Duncan 


I think they should trade spreewell and camby should be trade for reggie and tinsley the knicks really need a young and athletic point guard and with houston and miller they have the two most devastating shooters in the league. Then they draft gooden and sign duncan he is a power forward but he was so devastating because he played poward forward at 7 ft he will still be so devastating at the center because the leagues average height for center in the east is 6 10 i think the knicks will be a very good team very athletic and young and win the east houston and miller will have a whole bunch of wide open shots with the post of gooden and duncan and gooden can shoot it from outside 



send me your thoughs


----------



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Reggie said that he would never play for the Knicks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

reggie for the knicks? Thats as bad as starks was for the bulls. How do the knicks get duncan again? He isnt a fa until next year.


----------



## TrueFan372 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Worst trade proposal of the year*

Please lay off the weed, Please!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Worst trade proposal of the year*



> Originally posted by *TrueFan372 *
> Please lay off the weed, Please!


Welcome truefan


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Reggie to the Knicks, no way!*

Remember the chants, "REGGIE SUCKS, REGGIE SUCKS!" He won't ever be playing for the Knicks.:no: :no: :no:


----------



## dmkindy (Jun 15, 2002)

*Ah...*

You got to love those New York fans though!!

Isn't it funny how the rest of the Eastern Conference teams look at the Pacer roster and go "aaaaccckkk!!!!" "We have to break them up somehow!!!"

If the Pacers did absolutley nothing going into next season they are a legitimate threat to be a #1 seed. Period

:yes:


----------

